# Siedler 7 = 2 Varianten?



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, gibt es von Siedler 7 zwei Varianten? Habe das "Siedler7" ohne Zusätze und nun habe ich diese hier gefunden: The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom
Oder ist das das Gleiche?


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2010)

Also laut Amazon is das der OST.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Was mich stutzig macht ist der Preis und die Aufmachung, 29,99 zu 49,99(Steam)


----------



## Rammstein (16. Juli 2010)

Wo habtn ihr da nachgesehen?Ich hab auf Amazone nur die selben Versionen gefunden nur eben Deutsch oder UK.Und zu dem Preisunterschied nur entweder "Normal" oder Limited Edition.Und ist Aufstieg eines Königreiches nicht der vorgänger?

Und auf Amazone kostet das Game auch nur 29,99€, Steam macht halt nur Angebote wie es ihnen passt.Falls es einen Unterschied dort geben sollte stehts sicher dran.Aber ausser diesem üblichen schnickschnack wirds da keinen Unterschied geben, einfach das billigere nehmen und gut ist ^^ Wobei das erste Foto von dir glatt aussieht als würdste eh nichts dafür zahlen


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn du bei Google Siedler7 oder Settler7: Path... eingibst, dann beommst du diese Unterschiede gezeigt. Muß sich wohl doch um das selbe Produt handeln.
Wenn ich nach dem Erscheinungsdatum gehe.


----------



## Rammstein (16. Juli 2010)

Ah nee ich meint eigentlich nur bei Amazone ^^ Aber ich denk auch das es das selbe ist, über settlers kommt man auch auf die selbe Ubisoft seite, wird wohl nur anderes Marketing sein.Wobei das Bild von dieser CloneDvD Geschichte auch einfach nur selbst gemacht worden sein kann, das hab ich nirgends gesehen, auf der UK Verpackung ist das selbe wie auf der Deutschen.Aber naja, warum auch UK holen bei nem Game ab 6 Jahren


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte erst an eine Erweiterung gedacht, aber je länger ich überlege, das Spiel ist ja erst ein paar Tage auf dem Markt, da werden sie nicht gleicht ne Erweiterung basteln. Du hast Recht, irdendwie kommt man immer zur gleichen Ubisoftseite. 
Danke.


----------

